
Bruce Lee’s Letters to Himself About Authenticity, Personal Development - nafizh
https://www.brainpickings.org/2017/02/22/in-my-own-process-bruce-lee/
======
hprotagonist
The little scene in the beginning of "Enter the Dragon" in which Lee trains a
student has remained with me for many years as a broadly applicable koan for
lots of things.

"It is like a finger pointing at the moon..."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY-
AgR3dFr8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY-AgR3dFr8)

------
itsmemattchung
If you live in the pacific northwest , I highly suggest visiting the Wing Luke
museum and checking out the Bruce lee exhibit . You get intimate glimpses into
his life: sketches, journal entries, meal plans, work out routines and
personal letters.

------
stygiansonic
Also of interest: Pierre Berton's interview with Bruce Lee:
[https://vimeo.com/36323215](https://vimeo.com/36323215)

